# 55 Acre trucking distribution center



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

They wanted a time and materials quote for the de-icing of the grounds. Lot is loaded with trucks but the move in and out a lot and will be crucial to salt all of it eventually after storms, including a lot of patch work after bigger storms once trailers move. I was estimating 1000lbs of bulk salt per acre. 

We put down less than that most times, but didn't want to get into bidding it at only 1/4 ton per acre and it being way too low. We bill $200 per ton applied on most accounts, even ones half this size on average but with so many tons needed, could we still get the same rate? 

Even at half a ton rate, i can NEVER see putting down 27 tons on this property... I mean its huge, 2m sq ft total, but i'd have to fill our 4 or 4 1/2 yard bulk spreaders probably 4 times or 5 even, to spread that much salt. 

Knowing how much salt 4-5 yards is in the hopper, a light application i think i could do the whole place with one load and 2 loads normal or needing more... 

Both spreaders with salt flowing out at max rate would still take us 15-20 minutes minimum to unload the whole hopper full, and i think we could drive the truck around and spread the salt in about 20-30 minutes.

Am i off here?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Base it upon 800lbd per acre and give a bulk discount say $165 per ton 
It will tie up trucks from other places and your gonna make several trips to do whole lot because trucks being parked 
Salt will be same price you are just saving traveling time 
I always feel I try to hard to give what people think is a fair price and it bites me in the end 
You know your numbers throw your number out and sell yourself don't be too cheap but you know all this already 
Good luck


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm confused, you already do a lot of snow and your asking us how much salt to use per trip per acre in your region. Sorry just talking to myself out loud.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

How ever much time you think it will take, double it. I do a 35 acre site, also a distribution trucking yard, and I can't tell you how many times I have to stop and wait on trucks pulling out, or backing in to drop a trailer. It always takes more time than you think. Also if it is a JB Hunt lot, the drivers are huge babies, and think that everything has to be bare pavement for them to get in or out of.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ramairfreak98ss;2019695 said:


> Knowing how much salt 4-5 yards is in the hopper, a light application i think i could do the whole place with one load...
> 
> Both spreaders with salt flowing out at max rate would still take us 15-20 minutes minimum to unload the whole hopper full, and i think we could drive the truck around and spread the salt in about 20-30 minutes.
> 
> Am i off here?


20-30 mins and 4.5 yards to do 55 acres. Man, sounds like you got this place figured out. What could possibly go wrong here?

Need ferandino to bid it for you?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Id be worried about getting that much more salt this year, 27 tons per application, ok just round down to a tri axle load per application, say 22-23 tons. 15 applications a year, plus all your other stuff, yikes.

I'd charge $200 a ton x 25 tons per app


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maclawnco;2020342 said:


> 20-30 mins and 4.5 yards to do 55 acres. Man, sounds like you got this place figured out. What could possibly go wrong here?
> 
> Need ferandino to bid it for you?


Must have a "Cummings" in that salt truck to get it done in that amount of time


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave;2019895 said:


> I'm confused, you already do a lot of snow and your asking us how much salt to use per trip per acre in your region. Sorry just talking to myself out loud.


:laughing::laughing:



Maclawnco;2020342 said:


> 20-30 mins and 4.5 yards to do 55 acres. Man, sounds like you got this place figured out. What could possibly go wrong here?
> 
> Need ferandino to bid it for you?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see this thread ending well.

Nor do I see any way you're going to salt 55 acres with 4.5 yards of salt. That's under 200lbs per acre. We put more than that down for a presalt.

And if it's time and materials, what is there to quote? Not like it matters what you quote, they pay for actual time and actual materials used.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

This part was missed a few times

'Even at half a ton rate, i can NEVER see putting down 27 tons on this property... I mean its huge, 2m sq ft total, but i'd have to fill our 4 or 4 1/2 yard bulk spreaders probably 4 times or 5 even, to spread that much salt."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2020737 said:


> This part was missed a few times
> 
> 'Even at half a ton rate, i can NEVER see putting down 27 tons on this property... I mean its huge, 2m sq ft total, but i'd have to fill our 4 or 4 1/2 yard bulk spreaders probably 4 times or 5 even, to spread that much salt."


I don't see 27 tons either, but 8-10 tons ain't going to cut it either.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

We did a mall that was the same size and would use typically 16 tons. Some areas were a tad lighter on the outer areas and would take a couple hours to be black top other areas were black and wet within 20 mins.id bid that at 20 tons per app.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

So, this is how the story ends?


----------

